
Long Bets - olalonde
http://www.longbets.org/bets
======
catechu
I wondered why this is legal and my doubts were resolved in the FAQ.

"Having the winnings become philanthropic gifts solves the legal problem and
also introduces an appropriate element of service and generosity to the whole
process."

------
akent
I think my favourite is "Large Hadron Collider will destroy Earth."

Stakes: $1,000

I think the reality might be a little higher than that ;)

~~~
akent
I'm also impressed by the specific details of what counts and doesn't count as
Earth being destroyed:

"Teleporting Earth to another location or alternate universe where it is still
able to support life is specifically excluded."

------
hristov
The best thing there is Ted Danson winning a bet on the Red Socks.

------
klenwell
I wanted to place a long bet about 10 years ago that Lance Armstrong would be
exposed for using performance-enhancing drugs. It was after reading a New
Yorker article on cycling that made it pretty clear that cheating was the
rule. Even though evidence has emerged since then that he did cheat, I suspect
I may have lost the bet based on the deadline.

I noticed the Ted Danson bet at that time (he hadn't won it yet!) and was
amused.

------
pjscott
Danny Hillis wins on bet length: "The universe will eventually stop
expanding." No deadline on this one.

------
nsrivast
Now all we need is a futures market on each of these, and we'll start to see
progress.

